# Organic Melt and Pour



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was looking at the Glory Bee website and I see that they have organic melt and pour bases! It has sorbitol and glycerine and saponified vegetable oils. They also say that some of the ingredients may not be 100 percent organic and they didn't want to abuse their terminology. I thought this was so neat and wanted to share.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I've even seen soy mp base but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## kallista (Oct 9, 2008)

from BB

Organic Melt and Pour Base - Our new Organic Soap base is made using 100% Organic Oils of Coconut and Palm. This is a beautiful and clear soap base with only a slightly yellow cast.


Organic Melt and Pour Ingredients

    * Organic Coconut Oil
    * Organic Palm Oil
    * Glycerine (kosher,vegetable origin)
    * Purified Water
    * Sodium Hydroxide
    * Sorbitol
    * Sorbitan Oleate
    * Soy Bean Protein 

great base


----------

